
Site is being hosted and served by a Macintosh SE/30 running macOS 7.5.5 - bovermyer
http://www.rhyal.com/
======
wowbobwow
This is my site and Mac - I hope you all get a kick out of this!

------
Hnrobert42
The best part is that it loads here in Vietnam over a VPN to Chicago about 10x
faster than most sites I visit. If Atlasssian Cloud would load this fast I
would pay twice as much for it.

~~~
consumer451
I’m using free EU roaming on a T-Mobile USA SIM card, so I am limited to 2G
data speeds. OP site loads more than 10x faster than the rest of the web aside
from HN and tildes.net.

------
ncmncm
SE/30 was really pretty good at running A/UX. And, you could build any kind of
modern server to run on A/UX. MacOS 7.5 is an interesting choice. (I still
have one, with 8M of RAM. Haven't booted it lately.)

I guess I am most impressed that the power supply has worked this long.

~~~
fzzzy
Might want to look into replacing the metal can capacitors if you’d like to
continue to have a working one.

------
DannyB2
I thought it was fun to run a web, dns and ftp server on a PowerMac in 1997.
But I had the sense to start learning Linux and finally get one in 1999.

I was using then-current actual Mac software for this. On classic Mac OS.

The box was not very stable. I had an AppleScript to reboot the mac four times
per day.

------
SmellyGeekBoy
Not wanting to be a party pooper, but I guess I'll be the one to point out
that the image is hotlinked from imgur. All of the HTML content seems to be
hosted from the SE/30 though.

Still a cool project!

~~~
FerretFred
I'm setting up a small site and have converted my limited number of images to
base64 which I can then embed in the html. Keeps the number of external links
to a minimum.

------
IloveHN84
But isn't that energy inefficient due to high Watts/hour usage?

~~~
romwell
Given that it loads nearly instantly, as opposed to a new web page which needs
to send off 1000 requests to pull in 0.5GB of media and ads that I didn't
request -- I say it's pretty energy efficient.

Just look at energy per _useful_ data transferred (define "useful" in some
sane way). That high energy efficiency is why I favor HN over many other
websites.

